
DeepMind Shows AI Has Trouble Seeing Homer Simpson's Actions - the-mitr
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/robotics/artificial-intelligence/deepmind-shows-ai-has-trouble-seeing-homer-simpson-actions
======
pavement
Oh come on, this is an easy one. They need to include the complete audio
channel in their training model, and identify important audio cues.

99% of Homer's characterization is really Dan Castellaneta's voice. The rest
is simply the basic stretch-and-squash rubber band concept, as applied to the
bug-eyed, yellow Simpsons visual character model.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_hose_animation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_hose_animation)

This is not an image processing task.

